

LinkedIn sued for $5 million over data breach - siavosh
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/20/net-us-linkedin-breach-lawsuit-idUSBRE85J1HD20120620?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=56505

======
ams6110
_If it turns out that the LinkedIn breach was limited to customer passwords
and not corresponding email addresses, it will be that much harder for
plaintiffs to prove they were harmed_

It's almost beyond belief that the passwords were leaked without the
corresponding usernames, email addresses, and other profile information. It's
possible, sure, that the passwords were stored in a separate database with
separate credentials and only linked to profiles with an opaque ID, but since
they were simple unsalted hashes how likely is it that was the case?

On the other hand, I don't see any substantion of the claim by Katie Szpyrka
that she suffered $5M in damages as a result of the breach.

